

Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter? - lmartel

I finally created a Twitter account instead of just browsing, and it seems like it could be a great personal news feed if I follow the right people. HN seems like the right place to ask: are there any Twitter accounts (tech-related or otherwise) you find especially insightful or informative? Who do you follow on Twitter?
======
samweinberg
Personally, I follow way too many people to get any actual enjoyment out of
Twitter. I would really like to slim down, but it would take a considerable
amount of time to do so.

But if you're interested in web development and design, check out
[http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/](http://uptodate.frontendrescue.org/) for
some good pointers on who to follow.

------
pandemicsyn
I try to stick to around 200 people (anymore and I have a hard time keeping
up). While a big chunk of who I follow is coworkers or people related to my
work, theres also people/accounts like:

@pycoders @jessenoller for python related stuff, and @zeeg for python and
startup insights (he's behind getsentry.com)

@nntaleb @neiltyson for my daily dose of awesome science/math/logic.

@wilw @pvbrett @deadmau5 for some celebrity/author/music nerd fixes. @deadmau5
is worth following alone for the pictures of his awesome studio setup.

A pretty good tactic i've found is to find someone who's interest's align with
your own and see who they are following.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I'm in a similar boat- I just started using my Twitter account after creating
it years ago & never following anyone.

So far I follow 4 people: Barack Obama, who tends to say the same thing over &
over. Kim Dotcom, who talks about privacy issues & retweets interesting stuff
on that. My email provider who almost never tweets. And a guy from my local
hackerspace who barely ever tweets, too.

At one point I followed @TheWhiteHouse, but it was just BS, so I stopped.

I'll be interested in seeing where this thread goes, since I'm also interested
in finding interesting people to follow- thanks for asking.

------
zalew
[https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-python](https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-python)

[https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-javascript](https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-
javascript)

[https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-clojure](https://twitter.com/zalew/tech-
clojure)

[https://twitter.com/zalew/podcasts](https://twitter.com/zalew/podcasts)

------
RedJohn
I follow around 900 people, most of whom are
reporters/bloggers/actors/actresses/attractive ladys/friends.

Depending what you're interested in, some favourites of mine are:
@SciencePorn, @GaryVee, @TheStalwart, @AntonKreil, @GSElevator, @DavidBrent,
@Cmdr_Hadfield, @FootyGif, @Digg, @GaryLineker

I always say how Twitter gets much better after following more people.

------
sdfjkl
I don't Tweeter myself, but I do subscribe (via the now removed, but still
functional RSS feeds) to a few accounts, all of which are status updates.
That's the one useful thing about Twitter for me - providing status updates to
customers via a third-party site, so they can be accessed even when your
domain is gone or your datacenter flooded.

------
wikwocket
I follow the always-relevant and useful @PicardTips and @HackerNewsOnion.

I also get less entertaining, but more actionable, advice from @patio11 and
@orangethirty (both regular HNers). Patrick also periodically retweets the
posts of others you may wish to follow.

------
dotmariusz
I'm mostly following people who I met at conferences / meetups / work as well
as people who usually have something interesting to say in matters I'm
interested in, like people from W3C, Opera, Google, popular UX speakers and
such.

------
jkaykin
This should help: [https://twitter.com/Scobleizer/most-influential-in-
tech](https://twitter.com/Scobleizer/most-influential-in-tech)

------
milesokeefe
I exclusively follow @_milesokeefe:

[https://twitter.com/_milesokeefe](https://twitter.com/_milesokeefe)

